
Show HN: Fault injection library for testing - wyldfire
https://github.com/androm3da/libfaultinj
======
wyldfire
I created this library in order to teach myself rust. In actuality I didn't
require authoring many new types, so it ended up being a relatively small
piece of rust to bite off. Very few if any new types were required, so I
haven't yet gotten to dig deep on traits.

This library is appropriate for lots of non-rust development/testing, I've got
examples for Python and Ruby.

I've only just recently added support for injecting faults into networking use
cases (connect(), bind() et al).

